# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  23 मार्च, 2011 : शहीद दिवस : सरदार भगत सिंह, राजगुरू और सुखदेव हुए थे शहीद

## guruji

भारत माता जब रोती थी,
जंजीरों में बंध सोती थी .
पराधीनता की कड़ियाँ थीं,
जकड़ी बदन पर बेड़ियाँ थीं .

बंदी बन नतमस्तक माता,
देश की हालत बदतर खस्ता,
हर पल था अंधियारा छलता,
सहमी रहती थी जब जनता .

आँसू जलधर से बहते थे,
सहमे सहमे सब रहते थे .
यौवन पतझड़ सा सूखा था,
सावन भी रूखा रूखा था .

भारत भू का कण कण शोषित,
त्रास यातना से अपमानित .
’कल्याण - भूमि’ आतंकित थी,
निज स्वार्थ हेतु संचालित थी .

राष्ट्र हीनता से जकड़ा था,
दीन दासता ने पकड़ा था .
मृत्यु प्राय सी चेतनता थी,
स्तब्ध सिसकती मानवता थी .

अवसाद गरल बन बहता था,
स्वाभिमान आहत रहता था .
गौरव पद तल त्रासित रहता,
झुका हुआ था अंबर रहता .

निष्ठुर क्रीड़ा खेली जाती,
अनय अहिंसा झेली जाती .
धन संपत्ति को लूटा जाता,
ब्रिटिश राज को भेजा जाता .

हिम किरीट की सुप्त शान थी,
पुरा देश की लुप्त आन थी .
राष्ट्र खड़ा पर शिथिल जान थी,
सरगम वंचित अनिल तान थी .

विषाद द्रवित नही होता था,
वेदन में आँसू घुलता था .
आवेग प्रबल उत्पीड़न था,
विवश कसमसाता जीवन था .

कलरव जब कर्कश लगता था,
नत दिव्य भाल जब दिखता था .
आकाश झुका सा लगता था,
चिर ग्रहण भाग्य पर दिखता था,

युगों युगों से गौरव उन्नत,
हिम का आलय झुका था अवनत .
विषम समस्या से था ग्रासित,
विकल, दग्ध ज्वाला से त्रासित .

’पुण्य भूमि’ जब मलिन हुई थी,
पद के नीचे दलित हुई थी .
’तपोभूमि’ संताने व्याकुल,
व्याल घूमते डसने आकुल .

हीरे, पन्ने, मणियां लूटीं,
कलियाँ कितनी रौंदी टूटीं .
आन देश की नोच खसोटी,
कृषक स्वयं न पाये रोटी .

चीर हरण नारी के होते,
भारत निधियां हम थे खोते .
वैभव सारा लुटा देश का,
ध्वस्त हुआ सम्मान देश का .

बाट जोहते सब रहते थे,
तिमिर हटाओ सब कहते थे .
भाव हृदय में सदा मचलते,
मौन परंतु सब सहते रहते .

धरती माँ धिक्कार रही थी,
रो रो कर चीत्कार रही थी .
वीर पुत्र कब पैदा होंगे ?
जंजीरों को कब तोड़ेंगे ?

’जन्मा राजा भरत यहीं क्या ?
नाम उसी से मिला मुझे क्या ?
धरा यही दधीच क्या बोलो ?
प्राण त्यागना अस्थि दान को ?

बोलो बोलो राम कहाँ है ?
मेरा खोया मान कहाँ है ?
इक सीता का हरण किया था,
पूर्ण वंश को नष्ट किया था !

बोलो बोलो कृष्ण कहाँ है ?
उसका बोला वचन कहाँ है ?
धर्म हानि जब भारत होगी,
जीत सत्य की फिर फिर होगी !

अर्जुन अब कब पैदा होगा,
भीम गदा धर कब लौटेगा ?
पुण्य भूमि बेहाल हुई क्या ?
वीरों से कंगाल हुई क्या ?

नृपति अशोक चंद्रगुप्त कहाँ ?
मर्यादा भारत लुप्त कहाँ ?
कहाँ है शान वैशाली की ?
मिथिला, मगध, पाटलिपुत्र की ?

गौतम हो गये बुद्ध महान,
इस धरती पर लिया था ज्ञान .
दिया कितने देशों को दान,
संदेश दबा वह कहाँ महान ?

इसी धरा पर राज किया था,
विक्रमादित्य पर नाज किया था .
जन्मा पृथ्वीराज यहीं क्या ?
कर्मभूमि छ्त्रपति यही क्या ?

चेतक पर घूमा करता था,
हर पत्ता, बूटा डरता था .
घास की रोटी वन में खाई,
पराधीनता उसे न भाई .

जुल्मों की तलवार काटने,
भारत संस्कृति रक्षा करने .
चौक चाँदनी शीश कटाया,
सरे - आम संदेश सुनाया .

चिड़ियों से था बाज लड़ाया,
अजब गुरू गोबिंद की माया .
धरा धन्य थी उसको पाकर,
देश बचाया वंश लुटाकर .

वही धरा अब पूछ रही थी,
रो रो कर अब सूख रही थी .
लौटा दो मेरा स्वाभिमान,
धरती चाहती फिर बलिदान .

पराधीन की कड़ियाँ तोड़ो,
नदियों की धारा को मोड़ो .
कोना कोना भरत जोड़ो,
हाथ उठे जो ध्वंश, मरोड़ो .

सिंह नाद सा गुंजन करने,
तूफानों में कश्ती खेने .
वह अमर वीर कब आयेगा ?
मुझको आजाद करायेगा !

हर बच्चा भारत बोल उठे,
सीने में ज्वाला खौल उठे .
हर दिल में आश जगाये जो,
भूमि निछावर हो जाये जो !

हर - हर बम बम जय घोष करो,
अग्नि क्रांति की हर हृदय भरो .
नर - नारी सब तरुण देख लें,
करना आहुति प्राण सीख लें !

बहुत हुआ अब मर मर जीना,
अनुसाल दासता की सहना . (अनुसाल = पीड़ा)
संभव वीर न भू पे लाना ?
ताण्डव शिव को याद दिलाना !’

हृदय विदारक दारुण क्रंदन,
परम पिता ने कर आलिंगन,
परम वंद्य आत्मा आवाहन,
भारत भेजा अपना नंदन .

बंगा लायलपुर जनपद में,
किसन, विद्यावती के घर में,
ईशा सन उन्नीस सौ सात,
सितंबर सत्ताइस की रात .

जन्म पुण्य आत्मा ने पाया,
क्रांतिकारियों के घर आया .
स्वतंत्रता के चिर सेनानी,
कुटुंब की थी यही कहानी .

सूर्य एक दमका था जग में,
भारत माता के आंगन में .
भाग्यवान बन आया था सिंह,
दादी बोली नाम भगत सिंह .

----------


## guruji

Attachment 80221
लाहौर जेल के चीफ वाडर सरदार चतर सिंह ने बताया  कि 23 मार्च, 1931 को शाम तीन बजे, जब उसे फंसी का पता चला तो वह भगतसिंह  के पास गया और कहा, "मेरी केवल एक प्राथना है कि अंतिम समय में वाहे गुरु  का नाम ले ले और गुरुवाणी का पाठ कर ले '
भगत सिंह ने जोर से हंस कर  कहा, 'आप के प्यार के लिये शुक्रगुजार हूँ लेकिन अब जब अंतिम समय आ गया तो मैं ईश्वर को याद करूँ तो वह कहेगा कि मैं बुजदिल हूँ, सारी उम्र तो उसे याद  नहीं किया और अब मौत सामने नजर आने लगी हैं तो ईश्वर को याद करने लगूँ।  इसलिए यही अच्छा  होगा कि मैंने जिस तरह पहले अपना जीवन जिया हैं, उसी  तरह अपना अंतिम समय भी गुजारूं। मेरे ऊपर यह आरोप तो बहुत लगायेंगे कि  भगत सिंह नास्तिक था और उसने ईश्वर में विश्वास नहीं किया, लेकिन यह आरोप   तो कोई नहीं लगाएगा कि भगतसिंह कायर व बेईमान भी था और अंतिम समय उसके पैर लड़खड़ाने लगे।'
 दूसरे  व्यक्ति जो अंतिम दिन भगतसिंह से मिले, वे उनके परामर्शदाता वकील प्राणनाथ  मेहता थे। एक दिन पहले भगतसिंह ने लेनिन की जीवनी की मांग की थी, सो अंतिम दिन मेहता जी लेलिन की जीवनी भगतसिंह को दे गये।
आखरी  पल तक वे बड़ी निष्ठा और एकाग्रचित से लेलिन की जीवनी पढ़ रहे थे। जब जेल  के कर्मचारी उन्हें लेने आये तो उन्होंने कहा, 'ठहरो एक क्रन्तिकारी के  दूसरे क्रान्तिकारी से मिलने में बाधा न डालो।
 और फिर 23 मार्च 1931 को  संध्या समय सरकार ने उनसे साँस लेने का अधिकार छीनकर अपनी प्रतिहिंसा की  प्यास बुझा ली। अन्याय और शोषण के विरुद्ध विद्रोह करने वाले तीन तरुणों की  जिन्दगियाँ जल्लाद के फंदे ने समाप्त कर दी। फांसी के तख्ते पर चढ़ते  भगतसिंह ने अंग्रेज मजिस्ट्रेट को सम्बोधित करते हुए कहा, 'मजिस्ट्रेट महोदय  आप वास्तव में बड़े भाग्यशाली हैं क्योंकि आपको यह देखने का अवसर प्राप्त हो  रहा हैं कि एक भारतीय क्रन्तिकारी अपने महान आदर्श के लिए किस प्रकार हँसते  -हँसते मृत्यु का आलिगन करता है। फांसी से कुछ पहले भाई के नाम अपने अंतिम  पत्र में उसने लिखा था- मेरे जीवन का अवसान समीप है प्रात: कालीन प्रदीप  टिमटिमाता हुआ मेरा जीवन -प्रदीप भारत के प्रकाश में विलीन हो जायेगा। हमारा आदर्श ,हमारे विचार सारे संसार में जागृति पैदा कर देंगे। फिर यदि यह  मुठ्ठी भर राख नष्ट हो जाये तो संसार का इससे क्या बनता बिगड़ता है। जैसे  -जैसे भगतसिंह के जीवन का अवसान समीप आता गया देश तथा मेहनतकश जनता के  उज्ज्वल भविष्य में उसकी आस्था गहरी होती गई। मृत्यु से पहले सरकार सरकार  के नाम लिखे एक पत्र में उसने कहा था,' अति शीघ्र ही अंतिम संघर्ष के  आरम्भ की दुन्दुभी बजेगी, उसका परिणाम निर्णायक होगा। साम्राज्यवाद और पूँजीवाद अपनी अंतिम घड़ियाँ गिन रहे हैं। हमने उसके विरुद्ध युद्ध में भाग  लिया था और उसके लय हमे गर्व हैं।

----------


## guruji

सरफ़रोशी की तमन्ना

----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## guruji



----------


## santosh143

सरदार भगत सिंह, राजगुरू और सुखदेव
इनको मेरा शत शत प्रणाम.
वन्दे मातरम !

----------


## John69

वन्दे मातरम.....

उन शहीदों को.प्रणाम जिन्हों ने अपना आप भूल कर इस देश के लिए अपनी जान कुर्बान कर दी.......

किस मिटटी के बने थे वो लोग जो ?? जो किसी व्यक्ति या शक्ति से नहीं डरते थे........

उनको सलाम .............

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
गुलामी का चित्रण 
तुलना आज की आजादी से करे 
तो याद आयेंगे 
हम सबको 
वीर भक्तसिंह और उनके सभी  
तत्कालीन क्रांतिकारी साथी 
शत शत नमन इन सभी क्रान्तिकारियो को
:salut::salut::salut:

----------


## Mr_perfect

> गुलामी का चित्रण 
> तुलना आज की आजादी से करे 
> तो याद आयेंगे 
> हम सबको 
> वीर भक्तसिंह और उनके सभी  
> तत्कालीन क्रांतिकारी साथी 
> शत शत नमन इन सभी क्रान्तिकारियो को
> :salut:



धन्य है वो वीर सपूत जो केवल इसलिए फाँसी को चूम लिए ताकि देश की जनता के मन मे आजादी के लिए जाग्रति ला सके ।

भारत माता के वीर सपूतोँ भक्त सिँह , राजगुरू तथा सुखदेव के नाम उनकी वीरता के नाम

----------


## Teach Guru

*आज फिर जरुरत है भगत सिंह राजगुरु सुखदेव की*

----------

